# I love light.



## virtualplumber (Oct 23, 2010)

I used to work in the dark when I was in my 20's. Now I can't see a bloomin thing. I need light. I dislike cords. I dislike hot bright incandescent lights that tend to blind me, burn me and then break. 

How about those big lights that road crews use. You see them on the freeway when they are paving at night. They look like balloons or inverted umbrellas. They give off a nice soft ambient light. Now there is a light. 

So what's in a good light. 

1. Bright
2. Soft
3. Cordless
4. Cool
5. Adjustable
6. Low Power Consumption
7. Rugged
8. Easily hung or clamped
9. No Glaring


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I like to carry a drop light with a 75 watt bulb in it. Works pretty good for me.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I carry a drop light, a dewalt flashlight with the bendy neck, a hologen light with a small stand, a mag light in the cab of the truck, a small aluminum light in my tool bag, and a lighter


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't plumb in dark places. :icon_cool:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a radio with a light, and my iPhone works freaking awesome under sinks since I keep it in tow. 


The iPhone 4 has camera function from both sides and has a light that works well for area lighting. Done a few faucet installs where the quick move of the function and no hunting around for anything else.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Every truck has a $30 drop light with two flurescent bulbs. I dislike those little stand up halogens bulbs break too often.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Anything but halogen, way to hot and dangerous to be using in someones house. I like LED, flourescent, and good old fashioned mag light. I also have a rayovac camping lantern I use in real dark places.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Best light in the world in my opinion

http://www.texastooltraders.com/DeW...cal-Lighting/Lights/Flashlights-p6293134.html




I've had mine for atleast 6 years and I've never had to change a bulb.


----------



## VIPlumber (Mar 14, 2010)

I like the hands free aspect of these... http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_listing.jsp?FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374302697057


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

www.pelican.com is the best flashlights i have ever used, i have the led headlamp and one of the rechargable ones in the van, kinda pricey but well worth it


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

In a crawl those cheap aluminum reflector clamp lights with compact florescent blubs are the greatest.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

the makita BML184 18v lithium flouro tube was the best light I ever used. i now use a milwaukee M12. Doesnt put out a whole lot of light, and the little bulb uses a lot of juice, but I have 10 batteries so meh.


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

I have a LED pen light made by energizer which costs $7. Keep it in my pocket at all times. Bright as hell. Other than that drop light


----------



## virtualplumber (Oct 23, 2010)

*Makita*

We just purchased a Maikita Combo Kit. We really like it. Your Flouro Tube looks like a good choice.


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

I have one of these:

http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=297_306&products_id=2504

and one of these:

http://joby.com/gorillatorch/flare


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I have one of these...
http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=17
I like it...

I have the floodlight version...
There are newer LED models available...


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I use my flashlight daily so I prefer rechargables. I use Ryobi flashlights from some old kits. Still my fav. Keep an small aluminum one handy most the time. Have 2 halogens in truck.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

mialle30 said:


> I have a LED pen light made by energizer which costs $7. Keep it in my pocket at all times. Bright as hell. Other than that drop light


I have the same one! Use it almost once a day!


----------



## alongston (Dec 27, 2010)

I use a drop light and agree that in a pinch, the light on my phone or a pocket flashlight will work. I would be scared to put an iphone close to a leak though, they are known for not being very water friendly.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I guess by now y'all heard that our lovely government has outlawed incandesent light bulbs. 

I like to use a droplight, with a 100w. rough service bulb. 

I called the local NAPA today, and they are running low on them, so I ordered 2 cases. 240 bulbs. 

I'll be set for a while.


----------



## WaterBoy (Mar 4, 2010)

http://www.dewalt.com/tools/cordless-lighting-flashlights-dc528.aspx

This my friend= AMAZING


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I use the LEDs on my droidX phone. I downloaded an app called "LED flashlight" from chets software. It turns the LED flash on the camera on and it's darn bright.

If I'm going to be there a while I setup halogens or use my ryobi 18v flashlight.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.surefire.com/6P-Led This is what I use. It's small and fits in my pocket. I use it to check every joint for leaks. It's so bright it lights up any leak like a christmas tree. It saves so much time on callbacks by finding the leaks that are next to impossible to see. Only drawback is it eats batteries and they are those expensive 123A camera batteries too. Oh and don't look directly at it, at 120 lumens it's bright enough to temporarily blind you. That's actually what its designed for. I guess there is two draw backs, the other is it costs 90 bucks. 

It is a tactical flashlight though so it's waterproof and really strong. They actually have a bezel made to bash people's head in with it. I have no use for that but it shows the light is tough.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

WaterBoy said:


> http://www.dewalt.com/tools/cordless-lighting-flashlights-dc528.aspx
> 
> This my friend= AMAZING


 
I just ordered one today ... hope it ia as good as the hype !!


Lifer...


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I also have one of these http://www.xtremescubastore.com/halcyon-explorer-13ah-18w-HID-canister-dive-light.aspx Don't want to use it out of the water though because it gets really really hot. Talk about bright though. Works well in shipwrecks.


----------

